# Catalpa  Toothpick Holder



## W.Y. (Jul 18, 2009)

This was a last minute rush job after supper to try a T P holder in catalpa because I only have one left in elm that I made the last bunch from. My free elm is almost all used up but free catalpa looks like it is going to fill in OK as a substitute .
I sold out of T P holders at my last sale so tomorrow I will only have my own elm one out of the kitchen and this catalpa one .


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 18, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jul 18, 2009)

That is one cool toothpick holder! Very nice work.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 18, 2009)

Been there done  that, and  yours looks great.:biggrin:


----------



## leehljp (Jul 18, 2009)

Great Work! Useful, practical and Art too! Beautiful color!

You must have been given a major portion of the catalpa tree you mentioned a few months ago. You certainly have been doing lots of fine work with it lately.


----------



## djpnevans (Jul 18, 2009)

I have tried to make them before with no luck, but having a look at yours I want to give it a go again.
David


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice, I like the sleek design.


----------



## jfrantz (Jul 18, 2009)

Very nice holder William. Would you be willing to share the plans or instructions on how you built it?


----------



## markgum (Jul 18, 2009)

excellant work. tried to make one of these but turned out to "short and can't close the lid with toothpicks in it."  seeing yours makes me want to try again.


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is a video link........

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?lid=1339217302


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the link.  Good video, improves my clarity of the magazine instructions.  Will definitely bookmark this site.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 20, 2009)

Trying to replenish my stock of fast sellers for next weeks craft sale.
Finished these off this afternoon.
The back ones are catalpa . I ran out of dry blanks of catalpa but have more in the drying stage. 

The three in the front I had to rob my firewood pile of some two year old poplar. .

I have shown them both open and closed and in the open position the first one or two from the left is about as far as they ever get opened to access the toothpicks. The one on the right outside of the holder is to show that if you make the pot deeper than what is stated in the Wood Magazine article the toothpicks will stay in if accidentally pulled all the way out instead of having to play a game of pick-up sticks . . lol


----------



## markgum (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the video link.  That really helps.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 20, 2009)

Those are very nice, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 20, 2009)

William O, you always amaze me with your "go at it" attitude!! Hope you sell them all, I need a loan!:smile-big:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow very impressive!


----------



## VisExp (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the idea of making the holder deeper to avoid the "pick up stix".  They all look very nice.


----------

